# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ام الشهيد ...  شعر مؤثر جدا

## وادي_طور

*السلام عليكم* 

*قصيده للشاعر علاء عسكر تحكي عن معناة ام الشهيد ... قصيدة مؤثره جدا اتمناها تعجبكم* 

*>>>>>* *ام الشهيد* *<<<<<*

*لاتنسونا من الدعاء .. اخوكم وادي طور*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو يعطك ربي العافية
واصل في عطائك
والله يوفقك لكل خير
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــنــــاري

----------


## Sweet Magic

الله يعطيك العافيه 

يسلمو

----------


## وادي_طور

> يسلمو يعطك ربي العافية
> 
> واصل في عطائك
> والله يوفقك لكل خير
> تحياتي لك اخوك
> 
> الـــــنــــاري



*سلام عليكم* 
*الله يسلمك اخي العزيز حياك الله وتشرفنا بك وبردك الكريم  ووفق الله الجميع للخير والصلاح* 
*وادي طور*

----------


## وادي_طور

> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> 
> يسلمو



*سلام عليكم* 
*الله يعافيكم اختي شرفتونا بردكم الكريم  * 
*وادي طور*

----------


## Taka

*جزاكـ الله خيرا ...*

----------


## دمعة يتيم

يسلمو يعطك ربي العافية

----------


## وادي_طور

> *جزاكـ الله خيرا ...*



 
سلام عليكم 
حياك الله اخي  على المرور الكريم  تشرفنا بك  

وادي طور

----------


## وادي_طور

> يسلمو يعطك ربي العافية



*سلام عليكم* 
*الله يعافيكم ويوفقكم لكل خير وصلاح تشرفنا بردكم الكريم* 
*وادي طور*

----------


## سيناريو

*أحسنت أخوي وادي طور* 


*شعر مؤثر يحكي معاناة الشهيد وأم الشهيد*

*الله يعطيك ألف عافية*

*ولاحرمنا عطاءك*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*شكرا عالشعر المؤثر* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## وادي_طور

> *أحسنت أخوي وادي طور* 
> 
> 
> *شعر مؤثر يحكي معاناة الشهيد وأم الشهيد* 
> *الله يعطيك ألف عافية* 
> 
> *ولاحرمنا عطاءك*



*سلام عليكم* 
*اهلا بكم اختنا العزيز   تشرفنا بكم  وبردكم  الكريم عافاكم  الله  ولا رحمنا  من مشاركاتكم* 
*وادي طور*

----------


## وادي_طور

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *شكرا عالشعر المؤثر* 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه* 
> 
> *تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*



*سلام عليكم* 
*اهلا  بكم اخي العزيز القلب الطيب المؤمن  اشكرك  على  تواصلك  بالردود الجميله* 
*اخوك وادي طور*

----------


## هانى عامر

شكرا

----------


## السيـدة

يعطيك الف عافية

----------

